# >5w lasers in the US?



## vestureofblood (Jul 26, 2008)

I was looking at some green laser pointers on DX, and I bumped into a few disclaimers. The first was one that said " *Important FDA Warning for all >5mW Lasers:* FDA advices all customers that these lasers may be purchased only if you are *NOT* a citizen of the United States *and* you are *NOT* currently living in the United States." Then at the bottom it had this one. In some countries these laser pointers (especially the higher powered ones) may be illegal to own and/or use. Therefore, by purchasing
these products YOU (the customer) accept all responsibly and liability to determine and fulfill the requirements and limitations of use or resale of these products in accordance with your country's laws and regulations. In the event of resale, you also agree to include this notation in the product description, so that any potential buyer can also make an informed purchasing decision " So are good lasers illigal in the US? Also does this second disclaimer mean they will send it to the US any way but not be resposible for any trouble you may get into?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 27, 2008)

IIRC, *ALL* lasers must have the FDA approval sticker on them (most imported ones do not). This is regardless of power. All class IIIb or higher must have additional safety interlock features, of which most of the "under the table imports" also do not. Most likely no one will care (like jaywalking), but be aware that those regulations are there.


----------



## CM (Jul 27, 2008)

There's laser pointers, and then there's laser modules. They are regulated differently.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Looks like one more reson to go with quality.


What about theese. Am I going to get a safe laser with an IR filter here?
http://www.optotronics.com/green_pens.php


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 28, 2008)

CM said:


> There's laser pointers, and then there's laser modules. They are regulated differently.


 
Laser pointer = <5mW
Laser Module = >5mW, or anything else... :thumbsup:


----------



## Confederate (Aug 6, 2008)

*How does one tell whether a green laser has an IR filter?*

*Does a reflected laser that's constantly moving capable of damaging eyesight?*

*What does the FDA have to do with laser pointers of all things? Aren't they happy with just trying to regulate my vitamins?*

Thanks.


----------



## Oznog (Aug 23, 2008)

No wow DealExtreme is blocking ANY >5mW laser, with or without a keylock.
Probably Homeland Security wanted that, with the idiots lasering planes and helicopters.

Hmm... well, at the Shopping Cart level you're asked to declare whether you're in the USA or somewhere else. If you click USA, the Paypal link disappears.

I wonder, if you click "Other Country" and go through Paypal with a US shipping address, do they still block your order? You go to Paypal, I didn't try to login and complete the sale though. Would Customs confiscate it?

I wonder if they'll sell ones more than capable of 50mW or more and it's just internally disabled with an easy "mod" to bring it back to its rated power.


----------



## Timelord (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a sad day for US buyers but then what do I care I live in the UK and already my US friends are asking me to buy them on their behalf


----------



## gorn (Aug 23, 2008)

Oznog said:


> No wow DealExtreme is blocking ANY >5mW laser, with or without a keylock.



My 200mw red laser from DX arrived day before yesterday. Looks like I had good timing for once.


----------



## Oznog (Aug 23, 2008)

Confederate said:


> *How does one tell whether a green laser has an IR filter?*
> 
> *Does a reflected laser that's constantly moving capable of damaging eyesight?*



Electronic image sensors can see IR... so point a webcam where the beam is shining.

ANY beam reflected off a shiny surface is potentially dangerous. How fast it can do damage depends on laser power, whether the reflection is scattered at all, ambient light levels changing the pupil size... basically don't take any chances. Reflected off a white surface is typically not a problem unless it's a really super-powerful laser.


----------



## ixfd64 (Aug 23, 2008)

It looks like that U.S. buyers now have to use middlemen. I'm sure there are trustworthy members here that would make good middlemen.

Also, is there such a thing as a postal redirection service? For example, could you have a laser sent to some place in Canada and have the folks there redirect it to you?


----------

